# deux propositions principales l'une après l'autre



## duchevreuil

Bonjour,

Je suis suédois et à l'école d'antan, dans mon pays, on ensegnait aux élèves une règle grammaticale d'or : il ne faut jamais mettre deux propositions principales l'une après l'autre. Très probablement, il en était de même aux écoles françaises. Aujourd'hui cependant, il paraît qu'on ne se soucie guère plus de cette règle classique.

Voilà par exemple une phrase que j'ai trouvée dans un livre paru récemment : "_*Il trouve un bout de papier, c'est la photocopie d'une page du guide*_". Je voudrais bien connaître l'avis des francophones de ce forum sur la construction de cette phrase. À mon avis, si l'on veut respecter cette vieille règle classique, il faudrait substituer la virgule par un deux-points : "_Il trouve un bout de papier : c'est la photocopie_...". Ou bien tout simplement séparer les deux propositions.

Mais cette vieille règle est-elle désuète dans le français d'aujourd'hui ? Voire anachronique ?


----------



## Gwynplaine

La virgule dans ce cas est parfaitement courante et correcte.

Du reste, les deux points n'ont pas la faculté de transformer la seconde proposition en subordonnée. Une proposition après deux points reste une principale, il me semble.

D'ailleurs, dans un contexte oral, on n'entend pas plus une virgule qu'un point ou que deux points, alors...

A l'écrit, cette tournure est toutefois stylistiquement marquée. La pratique de la juxtaposition a tendance à produire un texte syncopé, rapide, décousu. Dans cet exemple précis, cela produit en outre un décentrement rapide et spectaculaire du sujet humain vers l'objet inanimé, qui devient sujet et thème de la seconde proposition. Du coup, on n'est pas très loin d'un discours indirect libre (c'est-à-dire un discours rapporté sans guillemets ni subordonnant, ou plus exactement, ici, une pensée rapportée : c'est probablement le "Il" de la première phrase qui identifie le papier comme une photocopie). 

De façon plus neutre, on écrira :

_Il trouve un bout de papier, qui n'est autre que la photocopie d'une page du guide._ (Ici, on caractérise objectivement le bout de papier, sans faire porter l'attention sur le fait que l'identification du papier à une photocopie soit effectuée par le "Il").
_ 
Il trouve un bout de papier, qu'il identifie comme étant la photocopie d'une page de guide._ (Ici, on explicite au contraire la dimension "discours indirect", au sens large, de la seconde proposition).

ou plus simplement :

_Il trouve un bout de papier, la photocopie d'une page du guide. _(qui est probablement la façon la plus neutre possible de formuler la chose. L'aspect "discours indirect" tend à s'effacer.)


----------



## itka

Je ne crois pas que cette règle ait jamais existé en français. 
Moi, en tous cas, je n'en ai jamais entendu parler et je ne vois pas du tout pourquoi deux propositions ne pourraient pas se suivre (à la différence près, que puisqu'il n'y a pas de subordonnée, on ne parle pas de "_principales_" mais de deux "_indépendantes_"). 
C'est très courant en français et pas gênant du tout.

Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire par cet exemple :


> "_*Il trouve un bout de papier, c'est la photocopie d'une page du guide*_". Je voudrais bien connaître l'avis des francophones de ce forum sur la construction de cette phrase. À mon avis, si l'on veut respecter cette vieille règle classique confused, il faudrait substituer la virgule par un deux-points : *"Il trouve un bout de papier : c'est la photocopie..."*. Ou bien tout simplement séparer les deux propositions.


...Dans les deux cas, on a deux propositions indépendantes, qu'elles soient séparées par une virgule ou par deux points ne change rien.


----------



## ChrisPa

je ne connais pas de telle règle non plus. Néanmoins je trouve l'exemple donné par duchevreuil dérangeant et je n'écrirais sans doute pas une telle phrase sans les deux points ou point virgule...


----------



## Gwynplaine

On peut imaginer des situations où une telle phrase se justifierait par le contexte. Elle produirait un certain effet, certes, mais ça n'a rien d'impossible ni de gênant à mon avis. Par exemple :

"Paul s'affaire. Où a-t-il bien pu mettre cette lettre ? A tout hasard, il jette un oeil dans la corbeille qui se trouve sous son bureau. Il la saisit et la renverse, il en fouille le contenu, il trouve un bout de papier, c'est la photocopie d'une page du guide. Ce sera pour plus tard. Mais la lettre, elle, reste introuvable."


----------



## itka

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, Gwynplaine.


----------



## ChrisPa

ok, d'accord, c'est possible


----------



## duchevreuil

Merci à tous pour vos réponses !  Oui, Itka, tu as raison : ces deux phrases restent bien évidemment indépendantes, qu'il y ait ou pas de deux-virgules (il faudrait plutôt ôter le "c'est"). De toute façon, les profs des écoles de mon pays m'ont toujours dit qu'il ne faut pas mettre deux propositions principales l'une après l'autre dans la même phrase, sauf si elles sont accompagnées par une conjonction de coordination. Selon toute apparence, cette règle n'existe pas dans le français.


----------



## Maître Capello

ChrisPa said:


> je ne connais pas de telle règle non plus. Néanmoins je trouve l'exemple donné par duchevreuil dérangeant et je n'écrirais sans doute pas une telle phrase sans les deux points ou point virgule...


Je te rejoins, Chris. Je trouve aussi préférable – quoique non obligatoire – de séparer les deux sous-phrases par un ponctuation plus forte qu'une simple virgule. Mais il faut malheureusement admettre que, de nos jours, l'usage de ces deux signes se perd au profit du point et de la virgule…


----------



## janpol

Les grammaires scolaires parlent de
- phrase simple (une indépendante)
- phrase composée (deux indépendantes qui sont coordonnées par une conjonction de coordination ou bien juxtaposées, c'est-à-dire "séparées par une virgule")
- phrase complexe (principale + subordonnée)
La phrase de ce fil est donc une phrase composée de deux indépendantes juxtaposées. La virgule me semble suffisante. Un ";" se justifierait, à mon avis, si l'actuelle virgule se trouvait en concurrence avec une autre virgule (comme dans cette phrase de Proust : "Saint-Loup arriva, remuant dans tous les sens, laissant voler son monocle devant lui; je n'avais pas fait dire mon nom, j'étais impatient de jouir de sa surprise et de sa joie.")


----------



## itka

Eh bien, voilà un bon exemple de deux indépendantes qui se suivent :


> "... je n'avais pas fait dire mon nom, j'étais impatient de jouir de sa surprise et de sa joie."


En fait, on en trouve autant qu'on veut en français. Depuis hier, j'en ai observé une douzaine !


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Je pense que c'est exactement l'occasion de se servir du point-virgule, dont beaucoup de gens ignorent l'usage. Il sert exactement à cela.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ta réponse [celle de Janpol] confirme mes craintes : plus personne n'enseigne correctement à quoi servent les deux-points et le point-virgule…

Selon Grevisse :


> Le *point-virgule* (ou point et virgule) marque une pause de  moyenne durée.
> a) Tantôt, dans une  phrase, il joue le rôle d’une virgule, pour séparer des éléments coordonnés  d’une certaine étendue, surtout lorsqu’un de ces éléments au moins est déjà  subdivisé par une ou des virgules…
> *b) Tantôt il unit des  phrases grammaticalement complètes, mais logiquement associées…*
> . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> Les *deux points*.
> a) Ils annoncent la  citation d’un texte, la reproduction des paroles ou des pensées de  quelqu’un…
> *b) Ils annoncent  l’analyse, l’explication, la cause, la conséquence, la synthèse de ce qui  précède (c’est un moyen précieux pour suggérer certains rapports logiques)…*
> 
> (c'est moi qui graisse)


----------



## CapnPrep

En complément du message de MC, voici ce que dit Grevisse au sujet de la virgule entre deux phrases :


> La virgule s’emploie obligatoirement entre les termes coordonnés sans conjonction (mots, syntagmes, propositions) […] Il arrive que des _phrases_ doivent être considérées comme coordonnées sans conjonction et deviennent ainsi des sous-phrases englobées dans une phrase. Cela se marque dans l’intonation, qui ne retombe pas après la sous-phrase comme elle retomberait à la fin d’une phrase. La virgule sert à marquer dans l’écrit cette association. Le phénomène apparaît notamment quand des actions sont présentées comme se succédant rapidement. Il est constant si les sous-phrases s’appellent l’une l’autre par des termes corrélatifs ou si la coordination est seulement formelle et que la sous-phrase joue le rôle d’une proposition (de condition, etc.) […] Certains auteurs mettent des virgules alors que les conditions décrites ne semblent pas réalisées ; une ponctuation plus forte, point-virgule ou double point par ex., servirait mieux la clarté de l’expression.



Pour info, en anglais cet emploi de la virgule est appellé "***** *****", et c'est généralement considéré comme une faute.


----------



## janpol

Maître Capello, en ce qui concerne les "deux points", je suis totalement de ton avis et c'est probablement le signe de ponctuation que j'aurais choisi spontanément si j'avais eu à écrire la phrase de départ de ce fil. Si je suis intervenu, c'était pour préférer la virgule au point-virgule dans cette phrase courte où elle n'est en concurrence avec aucune autre virgule. 
Mon Grevisse (de 1969) dit :"on emploie la virgule pour séparer plusieurs propositions de même nature non unies par une conjonction de coordination".
L'exemple (post 10) que je suis allé chercher dans l'oeuvre de Proust me semble très significatif : dans la 1ère partie de la phrase ("Saint-Loup...........lui"), on rencontre deux virgules. Un signe de ponctuation plus fort était donc nécessaire en fin de proposition : le  point-virgule (que j'ai mis en rouge). Les deux indépendantes qui suivent ne comportent aucune virgule, une virgule est donc suffisante pour les séparer.


----------



## duchevreuil

Merci à tous pour vos approfondissements !


----------



## djamal 2008

duchevreuil said:


> Merci à tous pour vos approfondissements !



Deux propositions principales séparées par une virgule sont nécessaires pour comprendre l'idée de la phrase. Par contre, lorsque séparées par un point virgule les deux expriment par elles-mêmes deux idées indépendantes, c'est à dire que nulle n'a besoin de l'autre pour être comprise.


----------



## duchevreuil

Merci Djamal !


----------

